# Ossabow Island This Year?



## jerry russell (Jul 11, 2015)

Is anyone going to do the Ossabow Island hunt this year? Luke and I are thinking about it for the January hunt.  Can anyone school me on how many preference points I need to wager to get drawn? I have 4 but it looks like it only will take 2?

What about Sapelo Island? Anyone been there and done that? Which is better and I don't really mean from a killing perspective. I can kill pigs and deer anywhere. I mean as an overall adventure experience. I have all the gear and boats, just need some info from someone who has been there and done it.

We are also looking at the Blackbeard Island hunt in October.  Lots of adventures to consider...


----------



## Clipper (Jul 11, 2015)

I've never hunted Sapelo but have been to Ossabaw several times and love it. It is a quality hunting experience.  My son included me on a group application for one of the hog hunts this year but I don't know if it was the January or February hunt.  We are hoping to get chosen with 1 rejection point but aren't real optimistic.  I would love to be down there and hunt with you.

They have new showers with hot water at Ossabaw and a new cooler for game.  They also got new trailers last year with springs on them so the ride out and in is better.  There is a dock to tie up your boat if you get there early.  In my opinion, the DNR crew on Ossabaw runs a quality hunt.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 12, 2015)

I am put in for the feb. Ossabaw hunt  and have 3 pts ....never been so


----------



## Dennis (Jul 12, 2015)

2 points will get you on Ossabaw and we are going on the January hunt. We have been on both the January and February hunt and there more pigs in January. Pm me or call me for details.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 12, 2015)

I put in for the January hunt but with only one point it is doubtful I will get drawn.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 12, 2015)

1 point used to work and it still has a chance


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 13, 2015)

Last year declined with 2 this year I'm trying with 3


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 19, 2015)

Me and James hunted ossabaw back in Feb with guns and killed 17 in 3 days. I think just about everyone killed at least 1. Most people killed around 2. Overall it was a good hunt.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 20, 2015)

Done them both Ossabaw  is the best to me.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 21, 2015)

Okay, What month is everyone going to apply for? Never been and want to go with some people I know....


----------



## Dennis (Jul 21, 2015)

January is what we put in for


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 21, 2015)

We put in for January also.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 2, 2015)

*Anybody get choosen for january*

Got picked for january


----------



## Dennis (Sep 2, 2015)

I was not picked this time


----------



## ClovisSports (Sep 3, 2015)

I have always wanted to try one of the island hunts.  Probably going to give Blackbeard a shot this year for the second hunt.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 3, 2015)

Shucks! I applied with 2 points but didn't get drawn,  always next year I guess!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 3, 2015)

I`ve hunted the archery deer hunt 3 times. In 9 days of hunting I`ve killed 9 critters. 4 deer and 5 pigs. It is a great hunt. Carry a pint of blood for sand gnats if you go in October. RC


----------



## Dennis (Sep 3, 2015)

I guess instead of Ossabaw in January I'll go to Horse creek or Chickasawhatchy


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 3, 2015)

We didn't get picked because I forgot to apply and missed the deadline. Worst part is I didn't get any rejection points either.


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 4, 2015)

We didn't get picked either..


----------



## Clipper (Sep 4, 2015)

robert carter said:


> I`ve hunted the archery deer hunt 3 times. In 9 days of hunting I`ve killed 9 critters. 4 deer and 5 pigs. It is a great hunt. Carry a pint of blood for sand gnats if you go in October. RC



I had no points so I wasn't surprised that I didn't get picked.  RC is dead on about the sand gnats.  I went in October and all I had was 29% deet.  Swore I'd never go back in warm weather.  I've heard skin-so-soft works but has to be reapplied often.  40% deet is supposed to work too.  Get there as early as you can and camp away from the water.  It's a great hunt!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 6, 2015)

Never been to Ossabaw but, Ill be on Sapelo Saturday morning! And in my favorite spot in the afternoon. Gonna try and get my first with a recurve!


----------

